# Cpma exam



## bar2ty@yahoo.com (Apr 13, 2019)

Please help-took CPMA exam and fail by 2 points.  So disappointed-I studied so hard-my weak areas is the cases/audit-i will take it again in June-any suggestions for passing it on 2nd attempt.


----------



## bscimeca (Jul 2, 2019)

I recently took the exam, and found that the study guide and practice tests were really helpful. This may sound tedious, but I like to write my own notes and flashcards, the repetition helps me to really remember the content. And once you take the practice test a few times, you'll be able to see what area's you need to study a little more.  

Best of luck!


----------

